# Ann medlock?



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this breeder? My friend was thinking of getting a pup from her...but she seems really overpriced!! any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Is this the breeder? Shih Tzu, Ann Medlock, Missouri Smoochie Poochies


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 6 2005, 03:39 PM
> *Is this the breeder? Shih Tzu, Ann Medlock, Missouri  Smoochie Poochies
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78700*


[/QUOTE]


I found this by checking the link to Smoochie Poochies you sent:

417.473.6416 
New Litters: Maltese, Yorkies, Shih Tzu's Puppies have arrived and will be available January 10th 2005. We have some that are ready now also.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, 4,500 dollars! Thats alot, but if youre willing.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 6 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Wow, 4,500 dollars!  Thats alot, but if youre willing.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78792*


[/QUOTE]

Just curious, where did you find this price?

If the pup was a good show prospect, expected to go in the ring and complete a championship, then that is within the range one would expect to pay. However, if it's just a young pup, it's overpriced.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jul 6 2005, 08:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, where did you find this price?

If the pup was a good show prospect, expected to go in the ring and complete a championship, then that is within the range one would expect to pay. However, if it's just a young pup, it's overpriced.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78802
[/B][/QUOTE]
It wasnt a show prospect I know that, I think it was just a pet puppy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

According to the website there is a male still available for $2500. That is a lot for a male in this area. The females are all sold. One was $3500 and the other two were $4500. Again that is a lot. Most of the AMA breeders in the midwest sell their pet quality females for $2000-$2500.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 6 2005, 09:25 PM
> *According to the website there is a male still available for $2500.  That is a lot for a male in this area.  The females are all sold.  One was $3500 and the other two were $4500.  Again that is a lot.  Most of the AMA breeders in the midwest sell their pet quality females for $2000-$2500.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78831*


[/QUOTE]








I clicked on the pictures and found the information. Just a little slow tonight, folks. The pups are cute, but I think the price is pretty high. I couldn't find anything about pedigrees or her adults. Did I miss something here too? Maybe I should rethink what I sell my champion sired pet pups for. No wonder some people make money and it costs me money to have a litter


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jul 6 2005, 09:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I clicked on the pictures and found the information. Just a little slow tonight, folks. The pups are cute, but I think the price is pretty high. I couldn't find anything about pedigrees or her adults. Did I miss something here too? Maybe I should rethink what I sell my champion sired pet pups for. No wonder some people make money and it costs me money to have a litter















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78849
[/B][/QUOTE]
It does say "Champion Bloodlines", so that could just mean that somewhere along the line (grandparent, or great-grandparent) there was a champion. Just going on what I see I think she could do better and cheaper. That is a lot of money for a none champion sired puppy.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh thanks for all your feedback. I'm going to try and tell my friend to keep looking. I really thought the prices she was being quoted were crazy high, a lot more than we paid for our pups that's for sure!! Especially since I don't think she really cares about champion bloodlines etc..she just wants a puppy to love!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Jul 7 2005, 06:12 AM
> *Oh thanks for all your feedback.  I'm going to try and tell my friend to keep looking.  I really thought the prices she was being quoted were crazy high, a lot more than we paid for our pups that's for sure!!  Especially since I don't think she really cares about champion bloodlines etc..she just wants a puppy to love!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78924*


[/QUOTE]
Is she from the midwest? If so where? I have a whole binder full of breeder's I've talked to. I might be able to help her. I mainly stuck to Iowa, Illinious, Wisconsin, Nebreska, Missouri, & Minnesota. Also have her check out the breeder list on the American Maltese Association's website. If she can afford the Ann Medlock's prices she can afford the show breeder prices.

Here is a list of questions to ask and things to look for.


----------

